# Abnormal/uncharacteristic behavior?



## tiabambina (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys,

My boy as been acting very...strange the last few days. He's 4 years old, 6 pounds, male, and has a "quirky" personality. But on and off for the past 2 weeks or so he's just been acting really weird, for lack of a better word. He's been hanging out under the couch and today he's been refusing to leave my closet, which he's never done before. He's also been acting very anxious, a little scared maybe, and oddly distant? He's pretty self-sufficient and used to my busy schedule, but when I'm feeling especially stressed he's usually extra cuddly and goofy. I'm about to move and currently studying for medical school entrance exams, which I'm sure contributes to it, but his behavior has just grown worrisome. I gave him a treat and he acted fine, then immediately redirected to the closet. And when I opened the door to let a guest out, he tried to run out, which he also has never done before. I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this sort of thing, if there's an underlying issue, if I should be worried or not, and if there's anything I can do for him? 

Any advice would be great!


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Hi there! I'm new here too, but wanted to say that I read your post. I don't know a lot about Chi's, but I'm pretty experienced with animals/behavior in general. It sounds to me like he's in pain and/or not feeling well. How's he eating? Pooping ok? Peeing ok? Is the urine dark yellow or have a very strong odor? I've learned that poop is the best teller of the animal's health.


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

He's either afraid or ill. I could be wrong. I'm from a very rural area and I learned from an early age that animal tend to run away or hide when they are ill or it is their time. They alway try to get away. Have a vet look him over. He could have gotten into something. Two weeks though is a long time for the behavior. Have him checked out. Maybe just seoeeation anxiety


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Separation...geez I need sleep. Yes check the poop. Jimi pooped a Lego after 24 hours of being very sick.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I second the suggestion to visit a vet. Everything I have read says that a sudden change in any animal's behavior can be an indicator of a health problem.


----------

